# finding new friends



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

I am a 50 year old British female. iI have lived in Italy for 30 years. I am new to Dubai and I would like to make new female friends. Some of my interests are: socializing,walking, reading, cinema, art, cooking. I also am interested in joining social groups; by the way! I also believe in The Law of Attraction and am a positive thinker. Arual


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

arual said:


> I am a 50 year old British female. iI have lived in Italy for 30 years. I am new to Dubai and I would like to make new female friends. Some of my interests are: socializing,walking, reading, cinema, art, cooking. I also am interested in joining social groups; by the way! I also believe in The Law of Attraction and am a positive thinker. Arual


Welcome to Dubai! If you are fine with age and nationality difference I love Italy and I believe in The Secret too , would be great to chat about it some day.


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Welcome to Dubai! If you are fine with age and nationality difference I love Italy and I believe in The Secret too , would be great to chat about it some day.


Hi! Ella and Yousef, Thank you for your welcome. I have absolutely no problem with age or nationality. It is great to open up to the world through this very International Community. It seems we have interesting interests in common. I now have to go to work, but I will be in contact with you a little later on in the day. Kind regards, Arual.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

arual said:


> Hi! Ella and Yousef, Thank you for your welcome. I have absolutely no problem with age or nationality. It is great to open up to the world through this very International Community. It seems we have interesting interests in common. I now have to go to work, but I will be in contact with you a little later on in the day. Kind regards, Arual.


if you want to can send me a private message by right clicking on the username, so we can exchange contact details and catch up for tea and cake 

by the way, i have amazing friends, they are 83 & 88 years old, Germans so I have no problems with age and nationality too  will be happy to meet


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> if you want to can send me a private message by right clicking on the username, so we can exchange contact details and catch up for tea and cake
> 
> by the way, i have amazing friends, they are 83 & 88 years old, Germans so I have no problems with age and nationality too  will be happy to meet


Hi Ella/Yousef, as you can see, I am new to this forum, I can't see where the username is? can you guide me please?. Arual


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

arual said:


> Hi Ella/Yousef, as you can see, I am new to this forum, I can't see where the username is? can you guide me please?. Arual


I will send you PM myself, once number of your posts reach 5, so far it's 3, write something else 2 times and I can find you


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you for the help message 1 of 2
Arual


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank your for your help mesage 2/2
Arual


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Aural ,
you can get lot of offers of friendship but it is difficult to find genuine friends


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> you can get lot of offers of friendship but it is difficult to find genuine friends


well that's life right


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

haval said:


> Hi Aural ,
> you can get lot of offers of friendship but it is difficult to find genuine friends


200% true ))) but if you don't give a chance to people you will never find friends at all


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

i want to know what are the standards of a good friend , in other ways how can i know that i the one who shares me the fiendship is a loyal and sincere friend , you know nowadays life is like a big stage and and those who allege to be your friends are skilful actors and actresses but when it comes to your need and the time you need their help , you will not find them , this is not a common rule but it predominant.
take care to have good friends especially when you are far away from your homecountries.
Cheers,


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

haval said:


> i want to know what are the standards of a good friend , in other ways how can i know that i the one who shares me the fiendship is a loyal and sincere friend , you know nowadays life is like a big stage and and those who allege to be your friends are skilful actors and actresses but when it comes to your need and the time you need their help , you will not find them , this is not a common rule but it predominant.
> take care to have good friends especially when you are far away from your homecountries.
> Cheers,


i don't believe in standards of friendship, true friendship is like true love, it's a sparkle between two and it's a job of two to maintain it... again same like love, friendship can be tested by life whether it's true or not... as you said once you are in a trouble, you won't find 90% of your "friends" to help you but only those who are true will offer themselves

i managed to carry friendship with my Italian "sister" for 15 years, while we saw each others only 3 times in our life... if tomorrow she needs to come and stay in my or my parents house, she's most welcome and same applies to me... I saw her parents only once, but until now they treat me like a daughter... i call it friendship...


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Haval,
I certainly agree with you; I am not naive, but an extremely positive person, I do hope to find simply, genuine and kind people to connect with. I do believe that there are a lot of people like myself. 
Arual


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I normally give 100 points to everyone I meet for the first time and over time I add or deduct the points...true friends will only with time...and it is the experience over time that really defines friendship and divides friendship with acquaintances.

Personally a good friend is one with whom you sit for hours and hours without saying a word and then get up thinking that you've just had the best conversation in life


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello Oh! nice to meet you. Why! on earth, would you want to sit with a "GOOD friend, for hours and hours without saying a word"? Communication and self-expression is the only way to find a friend; not SILENCE! 
I am not trying to define what friends or friendship means....Why! is it so hard, to just understand, that some people like to find pleasant company and enjoy sharing conversation, hobbies or just enjoy general life experiences with others . We are human beings; created, not to be alone and certainly not in silence, we were fortunately given a tongue. "It's not important how far you go in life, as those you meet along the way" Bob Dylan
Arual.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

arual said:


> Hello Oh! nice to meet you. Why! on earth, would you want to sit with a "GOOD friend, for hours and hours without saying a word"? Communication and self-expression is the only way to find a friend; not SILENCE!
> I am not trying to define what friends or friendship means....Why! is it so hard, to just understand, that some people like to find pleasant company and enjoy sharing conversation, hobbies or just enjoy general life experiences with others . We are human beings; created, not to be alone and certainly not in silence, we were fortunately given a tongue. "It's not important how far you go in life, as those you meet along the way" Bob Dylan
> Arual.


nice to meet you too Arual 

I was implying that with the good friend, you are so comfortable that just the mere presence of that individual is suffice. In such a case even when you don't talk (example: on long road trips - long patches of silence/snoozing/lost in thoughts), the company should still be enjoyable...that's all. I always hate getting into a crowd where I have to think as to what should I say next to keep the conversation going.


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Oh!, I personally don't like crowds, but rarely get lost for words! Sooo...many topics,interests and subjects to talk about and share; that is how you get started, trying to find "friends" (to enter in a friendly relationship), (a person who is on good terms with another) etc. Why are you emphasising the "diplomacy" thing?
Arual


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

arual said:


> Hi Oh!, I personally don't like crowds, but rarely get lost for words! Sooo...many topics,interests and subjects to talk about and share; that is how you get started, trying to find "friends" (to enter in a friendly relationship), (a person who is on good terms with another) etc. Why are you emphasising the "diplomacy" thing?
> Arual


well I was just talking of a more advanced stage, where you are already great friends with a person..where the diplomacy thing is concerned...don't worry about it, next week it's going to be something else...just a fun signature


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My 2 cents worth: You can always go out and meet new people. What's important is that you be true to yourself. You cannot make people like you, just be who you are and the right ones will appreciate you for it. Those are the real friends who will last a long time. People come and go, the ones that really do matter will stick around through thick and thin!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Quite right Pammy


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello Pamela, as a senior expat, I would like to ask some information, maybe, it can help me to understand the dynamics of life in Dubai. How long have you been here? Is it difficult to socialize? I would be grateful for some insight.
Regards, Arual


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

arual said:


> Hello Pamela, as a senior expat, I would like to ask some information, maybe, it can help me to understand the dynamics of life in Dubai. How long have you been here? Is it difficult to socialize? I would be grateful for some insight.
> Regards, Arual


Hello Arual! Welcome to Dubai! I've been here for about 11 years now (before the Burj Al Arab, etc..) It's a colourful and vibrant city, not because of all the man-made wonders but because of the people that live here. Socializing is easy as long as you are open to meeting different kinds of people, as Ella has rightly pointed out. You've started at the right place :clap2: and although I've actually only met one person thus far, I myself am looking forward to meeting everyone else. Stick around and you'll find that this forum is not only very addictive but also extremely entertaining!  It will be great to have a meet up for all the ladies out here. Maybe we should organize something like that soon.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> and although I've actually only met one person thus far, I myself am looking forward to meeting everyone else. .




Was that one person not enough?  When we meeting then??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Was that one person not enough?  When we meeting then??


Gee I don't know...did you buy the hat yet?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

very well elaborated...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Gee I don't know...did you buy the hat yet?


Luckily no!!!!


And for once IN is actually correct and highly eloquent....someone must have nipped in when he was in the bog


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Only pammy dumping her mysterious lover......................................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Only pammy dumping her mysterious lover......................................


That's news to me too!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hurrah....so it isn't true?? I can keep up my hat quest?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Hurrah....so it isn't true?? I can keep up my hat quest?


How about a turban?!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

ooo pink silk one? Hmm always liked the thought of being part of the Raj ....think I would suit pantaloons


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about a burquah?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Industrial Nomad said:


> Unfortunately It IS true...she kicked me out of the apartment at 04:00am this morning...too drunk to remember but it's true.....LOVE ON THE ROCKS..ETC...ETCCC


Your eye mask and striped shirt costume is not my definition of Mysterious!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How about a burquah?


How about a trench coat?
What are we talking about??!!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> It will be great to have a meet up for all the ladies out here. Maybe we should organize something like that soon.


I like the idea!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I like my trench coat, it hides all sorts of things....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

So do I


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Bad timing! My answer is to Ella not Andy!!!!!


----------



## arual (Apr 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Arual! Welcome to Dubai! I've been here for about 11 years now (before the Burj Al Arab, etc..) It's a colourful and vibrant city, not because of all the man-made wonders but because of the people that live here. Socializing is easy as long as you are open to meeting different kinds of people, as Ella has rightly pointed out. You've started at the right place :clap2: and although I've actually only met one person thus far, I myself am looking forward to meeting everyone else. Stick around and you'll find that this forum is not only very addictive but also extremely entertaining!  It will be great to have a meet up for all the ladies out here. Maybe we should organize something like that soon.


 Hi Pamela! thank you for your welcome. I was quite surprised to hear that you have only met one person. I am certainly open to organizing a ladies "getting to know you" group. Lets keep in touch. Arual.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Now now, SPB, I have been hearing the stories from Andy... And his response of "Yea, he is an alright mate" and wanting to hang out with you ALL the time.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Now now, SPB, I have been hearing the stories from Andy... And his response of "Yea, he is an alright mate" and wanting to hang out with you ALL the time.


That's cos I am!! What type of stories? :confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He raves on about you for hours.. as I bet you do as well 

And I am off to my long trek to work.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I never rave about myself?? Trek? your car broke down?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> I never rave about myself?? Trek? your car broke down?


Again (Have you seen the way the woman drives?????? Foooooooooook!!!)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Again (Have you seen the way the woman drives?????? Foooooooooook!!!)


ah? what's wrong with woman's driving?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ah? what's wrong with woman's driving?


Am guessing it is rather poor!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> ah? what's wrong with woman's driving?


who's ah?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

oh! said:


> who's ah?


Your cousin


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Your cousin


guys, you are so funny, let's open a comedian show, ah?... oh sorry, oh?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

yup and we can do so many remakes from old shows such as

forum FRIENDS
slimeFIeld
instead of chico and the man we can have Ella and the man
BEjynxED
MIND YOUR sLANGUAGE
SEX & THE in
YES slime MINISTER
we can also do our very own BAYWATCH with our very own PAMELA
CHEERS can be Beers
EVERYBODY LOVES DIAMANTE
WHOSE LIE IS IT ANYWAYS

We can even have one for moderators...'800 SIMPLE RULES'
and so on...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh! said:


> yup and we can do so many remakes from old shows such as
> 
> forum FRIENDS
> slimeFIeld
> ...



Bravo Oh!! But, think I'll pass on the Baywatch offer!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

(Andy's sulking btw....)


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

wow...screen goes blank for a second and IN's post gets deleted and mine comes up twice...talk about RE-RUNS...guess the ratings are already up


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

nopes the re-run is gone...wiped out...and for our very own Andy we will have....ALF...Andy Life Form


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Bravo Oh!! But, think I'll pass on the Baywatch offer!!


ofcourse you would rather prefer to stand behind the camera with me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

oh! said:


> ofcourse you would rather prefer to stand behind the camera with me


You had me at maghz masala! ....and that is by far the corniest thing I have ever said!!!:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> You had me at maghz masala! ....and that is by far the corniest thing I have ever said!!!:confused2:


Khaira maiṁ aba bhī lagatā hai ki tuma ēka adbhuta javāna aurata hō


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You had me at maghz masala! ....and that is by far the corniest thing I have ever said!!!:confused2:


one Maghaz Masala coming right up...but have to get back to Dubai first...hell with work...I am coming back!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Khaira maiṁ aba bhī lagatā hai ki tuma ēka adbhuta javāna aurata hō


Why on earth would you tell me that I look like a big fat cow????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Why on earth would you tell me that I look like a big fat cow????


Now you know that's not what i said - and if i did blame google translate, but anyway, cows are sacred in some parts of India!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Now you know that's not what i said - and if i did blame google translate, but anyway, cows are sacred in some parts of India!


They also laze around in the middle of the road with big bells hanging from their neck! Nuff said!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You've got a great set of bells.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You've got a great set of bells.....


Holy Guacamole Andy!!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Batman arrived????

What happened to the Jynx can't drive post????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Again (Have you seen the way the woman drives?????? Foooooooooook!!!)


In my defense.. I didnt break my car the first time. They said I did, but in the end, it was the starter or water pump or ?? I cant remember, but I DID NOT BREAK MY DUBAI CAR. 


With that said, I wouldnt mind out and about in the kitty to prove that I am a good driver


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> Batman arrived????
> 
> What happened to the Jynx can't drive post????


we just switched channels  .... we are now watching animal planet... you know cows and bells...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought that needed switched off... Did you just switch it back once again?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

nopes I left it on the lovely time me and Pam were having on the cooking channel...but when I came back apparently Andy had gotten hold of the remote


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> In my defense.. I didnt break my car the first time. They said I did, but in the end, it was the starter or water pump or ?? I cant remember, but I DID NOT BREAK MY DUBAI CAR.
> 
> 
> With that said, I wouldnt mind out and about in the kitty to prove that I am a good driver


You've driven the kitty before - if I recall you got lost!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well it is quite a large car........................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We need to have the ability to switch others remotes huh? :ranger:


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I have...do you?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It didnt seem that big to me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> It didnt seem that big to me.


Oi!!!! That's my kitty you're talking about!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It didnt seem that big to me.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2MSL


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps it just looked small cos it was in a big garage?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It handled fine... good kitty overall. Just needed a stick!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP said:


> Perhaps it just looked small cos it was in a big garage?


Its no Expedition... but I guess Jags are nice and roomy enough.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Perhaps it just looked small cos it was in a big garage?


Oh no, I leave it out in the dust here, I like to wash it very vigorously!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Daily I imagine?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> Daily I imagine?


He is talking about the vehicle he rides and not the one the blondes ride


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Once when I wake up and again before I go to sleep, one needs a sparkiling kitty at all time.

And if you wish to comment all I can say is "It's mine and I'll wash it as often and as hard as I like!"


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

But too much takes the shine off it and it would need a professional buffing to restore its glean


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oooh, nothing like a good professional buff, so much better than a hand job - car wash I mean!


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

now now Andy...don't piss off Mrs. Palmer...always keep her happy for a rainy day...to wash your car that is.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well if she is having a bad day she does have five sisters that may help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Heck, boys don't need to be in the finding new friends thread then!


----------

